# How much should a puppy sleep



## osurn67

I adopted a Eskimo Spitz/Collie mix who is now 3m old. I am wondering what the average amount a puppy sleeps in a 24 hour time period. We get up about 7am and I walk her she plays for a few hours then sleeps about 2 or 3 hours in the early afternoon she is up from approx 5p until we got to bed between 10 and 11. I also take her out every 4 hours during the night to potty (she sleeps in a crate by our bed during the night. She may take a few short naps in the day but always takes a long nap in the early afternoon. She usually gets a long walk in the AM and the evening. Thanks in advance for the info.
Kim
Annie 3m


----------



## TooneyDogs

Dogs 'need' an average of 10.8 hours of sleep a day but will usually sleep 16-18 hours out of 24. That of course varies slightly day to day.


----------



## Poly

osurn67 - your dog is doing fine. I would not worry. Puppies do tend to sleep more than adults so there's nothing unusual about her schedule. 

One suggestion - if you take her out more often during the day and withhold food and water after 7:30 PM or thereabouts, and then take her out again just before turning in for the night, she should start to stay all night without the need to take go out again until the next morning. Maybe not every night, but more and more. If you start that now, by about 4 months old she should have it down pat.


----------



## poodleaddict

Wow your puppy sleeps less than mine! We have a 3 month old who we have to drag out of his crate in the morning to go potty than he wants to come back inside and go back to sleep more! He wants to sleep ALL day and will get a few spurts of rambunctiousness here and there through the late afternoon and early evening. He's not sick has a clean bill of health from the vets he's just lazy.

My vet said puppies, like human babies, need a lot more sleep than adults.


----------

